# Из России Ваш форумчанин



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

24


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

The world has no idea who he is in contact with, I personally heat a brick stove with firewood that I collected in the forest, the retirement age has been raised in Russia for a long time, we are idle people, now we live in the Stone Age for this money, Putin has created a huge military power, all the money went to it, I'll take a picture of how I'm warming up!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MraK111 said:


> The world has no idea who he is in contact with, I personally heat a brick stove with firewood that I collected in the forest, the retirement age has been raised in Russia for a long time, we are idle people, now we live in the Stone Age for this money, Putin has created a huge military power, all the money went to it, I'll take a picture of how I'm warming up!


Как вы думаете, с кем он контактирует?


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Я провел более 8 месяцев в Индии на ГОА , у меня была девушка из Англии, из Лондона,называла меня джентльменом,и ее папа угощал меня пивом, я сидел за одним столом с немцами,финнами,американцами,греками,ходил ужинать с итальянцами,меня пригласила моя соседка оперная певица из Флоренции Моника и ее муж строитель Андреа,я знаю много культуры и не понаслышке, не все русские, наверное,хорошие,но и не плохие, мы никогда не расстанемся в трудную минуту, двери наших домов открыты, но не дай Бог довести нас до критической точки., мы долго запрягаемся и едем быстро!Это тьма))


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MraK111 said:


> Я провел более 8 месяцев в Индии на ГОА , у меня была девушка из Англии, из Лондона,называла меня джентльменом,и ее папа угощал меня пивом, я сидел за одним столом с немцами,финнами,американцами,греками,ходил ужинать с итальянцами,меня пригласила моя соседка оперная певица из Флоренции Моника и ее муж строитель Андреа,я знаю много культуры и не понаслышке, не все русские, наверное,хорошие,но и не плохие, мы никогда не расстанемся в трудную минуту, двери наших домов открыты, но не дай Бог довести нас до критической точки., мы долго запрягаемся и едем быстро!Это тьма))


Но я спросил тебя, с кем, по твоему мнению, он общался.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Даже сломанные часы дважды в день показывают правильное время, не так ли?


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Извините за трудности перевола,я не всегда до конца вас понимаю,у меня печное отопление в 200 км от Столицы всю жизнь,топлю его дровами, чтобы было тепло,а в центре стоят Бентли и Роллс-ройсы, Россию умом не поймешь, все не измеришь,у нас особая жизнь,верить можно только в Россию,такая поговорка, родной Фольклер,я бы с удовольствием пригласил вас в дом,разделил ужин,шашлык и пиво,а потом мы бы весело снимали из наших любимых кадров вместе,блин политика!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Разве это не некоторые ?


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> Разве это не некоторые :какашки:


Yankees go home=)


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MraK111 said:


> Yankees go home=)


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


>


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MraK111 said:


>


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

The one who doubts our Peacefulness will wash with blood


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


>


Это не Колизей,- "Deus Vult"


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

About ten years ago I had a joint project with a couple of labs in Russia. I hope my friends from the past are doing well in these difficult times.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MraK111 said:


> Это не Колизей,- "Deus Vult"


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MraK111 said:


> The one who doubts our Peacefulness will wash with blood


Easy Now...


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Kostya, are you drunk by any chance?  Even I can't understand the meaning of your message. The English-speaking members of the forum will not understand it either.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Valery said:


> Kostya, are you drunk by any chance?  Even I can't understand the meaning of your message. The English-speaking members of the forum will not understand it either.


 Разве это не некоторые ?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

MraK111 said:


> The world has no idea who he is in contact with, I personally heat a brick stove with firewood that I collected in the forest, the retirement age has been raised in Russia for a long time, we are idle people, now we live in the Stone Age for this money, Putin has created a huge military power, all the money went to it, I'll take a picture of how I'm warming up!


I hope you can stay warm and safe, bud. At least you have us, slingers, for internet company.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

MraK111 said:


> 24


There are still lots of abandoned villages where you can go and set up home if you have enough real life skills, they have lots of Russian ovens in them to use, some villages might welcome people to help the aging members.


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Sorry, I had a beer and I was overwhelmed with emotions =).Due to the current situation!)


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have friends in both Russia and Ukraine. It is sad to see regular people getting hurt when governments behave badly. I think this is happening to regular people on both sides now. And it is sad to see. I hope you are keeping warm, staying safe, doing well, and maybe even getting a chance to play with slings a bit.


----------

